# ‘Wax safe’ car wash



## ScottRS (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi guys looking for some ideas for a wax safe car wash, currently looking at AF Lather or Dooka Wash Si?

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Bilt Hamber auto wash is very good

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Britemax cleanmax*



ScottRS said:


> Hi guys looking for some ideas for a wax safe car wash, currently looking at AF Lather or Dooka Wash Si?
> 
> Any other advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Ive tried lather, autowash, gold class, body work shampoo by auto glym, Valet pro advance car wash, and britemax cleanmax (this is my fave and I braught a gallon of it and attached a hand pump, 3 squirts in a bucket and im good to go.

https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/P...MI87TUleWt2wIVSrvtCh19twOUEAQYAiABEgJj1vD_BwE


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AG shampoo conditioner is nice, although not that foamy, their new UHD shampoo is supposed to be very good. 

Meguiars gold shampoo is nice - I’ve used this previously. 

AutoAllure Luxallure shampoo is very nice to use. 

Adams shampoo is supposed to be very nice


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams ultra foam shampoo can use in direct sunlight and doesnt matter if it dries before you rinse it
odk jet
autoglym ultra high definition shampoo
all ph neutral and wax safe with no gloss enhancers etc


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I use car chem 1900-1 in the winter and Adams in the summer . Both great products


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

DoDo Juice Born To Be Mild. Wax safe, great cleaning, slick, amazing suds, low dilution, no Wax or Gloss additives.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

\Rian said:


> Ive tried lather, autowash, gold class, body work shampoo by auto glym, Valet pro advance car wash, and britemax cleanmax (this is my fave and I braught a gallon of it and attached a hand pump, 3 squirts in a bucket and im good to go.
> 
> https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/P...MI87TUleWt2wIVSrvtCh19twOUEAQYAiABEgJj1vD_BwE


Gold class and cleanmax both contain gloss enhancers and will have a detrimental effect on the wax performance.

You want a pure shampoo like adams shampoo, waxplanet lava, carchem 1:1900 or britemax puremax to best maintain your LSP.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Fairy Liquid or Dawn plus. Both well-documented here to make no difference to waxes. Deffo no gloss enhancers. 

Joking aside, I use Gyeon Bathe or GT Gwash, both pure and neutral, plus a capful of ONR for slickness (which theoretically does add polymers).


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

CarPro Reset is my current favorite. Leaves nothing behind.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Gold class and cleanmax both contain gloss enhancers and will have a detrimental effect on the wax performance.
> 
> You want a pure shampoo like adams shampoo, waxplanet lava, carchem 1:1900 or britemax puremax to best maintain your LSP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that as they are still WAX SAFE the op asked for wax safe, nothing mentioned about not having gloss enhancers that I saw.

And clean max isnt gloss enhancers as such but it has a wax and polymer blend in it to help encapsulate the dirt and to help the water sheet off!


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Plus 1 for DoDo Born to be Mild. Used it often. Very slick and sudsy. 

Harry


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Autoglym UHD and Adams blue. Both very very good soaps. I use the blue in warm sunny days, as like said before it can be used quite happily on sunny days. Neither leave anything behind on the panels. And both have good cleaning abilities


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Peter77 said:


> Autoglym UHD and Adams blue. Both very very good soaps. I use the blue in warm sunny days, as like said before it can be used quite happily on sunny days. Both leave anything behind on the panels. And both have good cleaning abilities
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Peter77 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree these are my 2 current favourites, I think UHD gives slightly more suds but am still experimenting with the Adams Blue. UHD smells lovely :thumb:

As an alternative although only available in gallon size Megs Hyper Wash is pretty much wax safe.

For sheeting I find Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner impossible to beat - but cant comment on it being wax safe or not.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (May 24, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> AG shampoo conditioner is nice, although not that foamy


I bought some of this recently and yes I'd concur. It was so poor I thought I hadn't put enough in the bucket, although it was the directed amount.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

\Rian said:


> Nothing wrong with that as they are still WAX SAFE the op asked for wax safe, nothing mentioned about not having gloss enhancers that I saw.
> 
> And clean max isnt gloss enhancers as such but it has a wax and polymer blend in it to help encapsulate the dirt and to help the water sheet off!


They alter and reduce the ability of the wax to repel water and consequently dirt. They may not wear the wax away but they do reduce it's effectiveness all the same so I would argue they are not wax safe in that respect.

Description for cleanmax below:

Removes Tough Grime

Polymer & Wax Fortified

Rapid Sheeting Action

High Gloss Finish

pH Balanced

Non Alkaline

Pleasant Grape Scent

Also availabe in*retail size 946ml

Also availabe in*pro trade bulk US gallons

Leaves a gloss finish, how do you think it achieves that? Not slating cleanmax as I love it but if I wanted a wax safe shampoo it would be pure max. As for gold class that is well documented for years to clog up and reduce the ability of an LSP to repel water.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> They alter and reduce the ability of the wax to repel water and consequently dirt. They may not wear the wax away but they do reduce it's effectiveness all the same so I would argue they are not wax safe in that respect.
> 
> Description for cleanmax below:
> 
> ...


Hiding the waxes abilities would not be damaging to the wax therefore it would be wax safe as it wont damage the wax and may even prolong it due to the small wax and polymer coating it left behind.

I use Detailer's Pro Poli-Coat Paint Sealant (New Formula) and top it up with DODO juice future Armour every wash and have never noticed a reduction in my beading when using cleanmax vs autowash by bilt hamber labs, tight uniform beads each and every time, granted its not a wax LSP but it hasn't affected it


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

\Rian said:


> Hiding the waxes abilities would not be damaging to the wax therefore it would be wax safe as it wont damage the wax and may even prolong it due to the small wax and polymer coating it left behind.
> 
> I use Detailer's Pro Poli-Coat Paint Sealant (New Formula) and top it up with DODO juice future Armour every wash and have never noticed a reduction in my beading when using cleanmax vs autowash by bilt hamber labs, tight uniform beads each and every time, granted its not a wax LSP but it hasn't affected it


There won't be a reduction in LSP performance if you are topping it up with a spray sealant every wash 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

66Rob said:


> For sheeting I find Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner impossible to beat - but cant comment on it being wax safe or not.


It is (as is Pure Shampoo and our UHD Shampoo).

This is a good post about our shampoo https://www.autoglym.com/blog/2017/05/03/which-shampoo-do-i-need/



wotnoshoeseh said:


> I bought some of this recently and yes I'd concur. It was so poor I thought I hadn't put enough in the bucket, although it was the directed amount.


Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner is low foaming by design. It was never developed to be a high foaming shampoo. If you want foam go for Pure Shampoo or UHD Shampoo.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Bear Car Care Immaculate is the best shampoo I’ve ever used by a long stretch. Very slick and foamy, wax safe, great cleaning and smells delicious. Well worth tracking a stockest down or order from their website. 

Was recommended Immaculate but nearly didn’t bother as its hard to find and thought it would be just anorher shampoo to the list i’ve tried and never bought again but Immaculate is something special. 

The only negative is it’s only available in 500ml bottles at the moment.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> They alter and reduce the ability of the wax to repel water and consequently dirt. They may not wear the wax away but they do reduce it's effectiveness all the same so I would argue they are not wax safe in that respect.
> 
> Description for cleanmax below:
> 
> ...


All depends on your definition of wax safe.

If you define wax safe as not altering the behaviour of the wax then you would need a pure pH neutral type shampoo.

If you define wax safe as not stripping or shortening the life of the wax then a shampoo with added gloss enhancers or wax could increase the life of the wax as it layers a degree of protection over the wax.

Worth remembering that lots on here use a QD or drying aid, which will alter the wax behaviour (and can lengthen the life of the wax or even shorten it).

PS even car chem 1900-1 touted as a "pure shampoo does have some rinse aid in it


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

fatdazza said:


> All depends on your definition of wax safe.
> 
> If you define wax safe as not altering the behaviour of the wax then you would need a pure pH neutral type shampoo.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> All depends on your definition of wax safe.
> 
> If you define wax safe as not altering the behaviour of the wax then you would need a pure pH neutral type shampoo.
> 
> ...


Reading into my original post I think it's quite clear what I consider wax safe 

As for 1900:1 containing rinse aids, haven't read that in any description for the product from carchem and no mention of it on their site.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Reading into my original post I think it's quite clear what I consider wax safe
> 
> As for 1900:1 containing rinse aids, haven't read that in any description for the product from carchem and no mention of it on their site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So based on your statement you also deam any quick detailer NOT wax safe as it will alter the LSP :lol::lol::lol:

Make sure you tell every one that QD's are not wax safe im sure most people on hear will believe you :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Reading into my original post I think it's quite clear what I consider wax safe
> 
> As for 1900:1 containing rinse aids, haven't read that in any description for the product from carchem and no mention of it on their site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If you search the car chem section you would find a post from car chem stating that it does.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Reading into my original post I think it's quite clear what I consider wax safe
> 
> As for 1900:1 containing rinse aids, haven't read that in any description for the product from carchem and no mention of it on their site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Your definition of wax safe would appear to be at odds with the majority of people on here. Correct me if I am wrong but you appear to say that any shampoo which alters the water behavoiur of the wax is not wax safe?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

wotnoshoeseh said:


> I bought some of this recently and yes I'd concur. It was so poor I thought I hadn't put enough in the bucket, although it was the directed amount.


Yes, this is what I thought a good few years ago, but read up it was made this way, but it does work very well indeed 

Need to try the new UHD shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Gazwas said:


> Bear Car Care Immaculate is the best shampoo I've ever used by a long stretch. Very slick and foamy, wax safe, great cleaning and smells delicious. Well worth tracking a stockest down or order from their website.
> 
> Was recommended Immaculate but nearly didn't bother as its hard to find and thought it would be just anorher shampoo to the list i've tried and never bought again but Immaculate is something special.
> 
> The only negative is it's only available in 500ml bottles at the moment.


Funny enough, I was reading about this the other day, unfortunately, no-one near me sells it and postage does increase the cost for as you say 500ml.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

\Rian said:


> So based on your statement you also deam any quick detailer NOT wax safe as it will alter the LSP
> 
> Make sure you tell every one that QD's are not wax safe im sure most people on hear will believe you


That is just an idiotic way of viewing this whole post though and in fact isn't worth an educated reply. I'd rather communicate with the guys on here that don't actively look to cause arguments. Certainly QDs out there that aren't wax safe though, FSE is one of them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> Your definition of wax safe would appear to be at odds with the majority of people on here. Correct me if I am wrong but you appear to say that any shampoo which alters the water behavoiur of the wax is not wax safe?


Dazza I guess wax safe isn't the correct term. They are perfectly safe but are they the logical type of product to use on a well protected car? No.

I would definitely say it's far more suitable to use a pure shampoo on a well prep'd car compared to a wax infused one as to better maintain the properties of your fresh LSP.

I personally only see a use for wax/gloss enhancing shampoos if you are a professional valeter, working on a large amount of vehicles daily and time restraints are an issue. For weekend warriors it makes no logical sense to me to use these type of shampoos as most on here would follow up with some sort of QD for waterspot removal and a gloss boost which is going to produce far greater results.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Dazza I guess wax safe isn't the correct term. They are perfectly safe but are they the logical type of product to use on a well protected car? No.
> 
> I would definitely say it's far more suitable to use a pure shampoo on a well prep'd car compared to a wax infused one as to better maintain the properties of your fresh LSP.
> 
> ...


But rather than use a QD and having to "dry the car" I can use a shampoo with gloss enhancers and rise with DI water and leave to dry.


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

ScottRS said:


> Hi guys looking for some ideas for a wax safe car wash, currently looking at AF Lather or Dooka Wash Si?
> 
> Any other advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks


AF lather is decent. They've got a sale on some of the fragranced ones at the minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> But rather than use a QD and having to "dry the car" I can use a shampoo with gloss enhancers and rise with DI water and leave to dry.


Or go one further and do the car with ONR then and you wouldn't have to rinse at all 

My point is a wax infused shampoo is going to leave poorer results hydrophobicity wise compared to a quality QD. I am sure there may be a few exceptions to that statement though that are similar to some of these wet application coatings but in general, wax shampoos are usually naff.

That is only my opinion though, I just don't see much use for them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> Or go one further and do the car with ONR then and you wouldn't have to rinse at all
> 
> My point is a wax infused shampoo is going to leave poorer results hydrophobicity wise compared to a quality LSP. I am sure there may be a few exceptions to that statement though that are similar to some of these wet application coatings but in general, wax shampoos are usually naff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


ONR is no rinse, not no dry 

But I was more concerned with gloss enhancers not wax


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> ONR is no rinse, not no dry
> 
> But I was more concerned with gloss enhancers not wax


You don't have to dry the car after wiping over the panel if you use distilled or ionised water with ONR, just let it air dry the same way you suggested. Great for car shows.

Then the QD point still stands in that it will do a better job but I do see you're point. I personally still can't see a use for these type of shampoos and much prefer pure ones with a wipe down afterwards as the results are better.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Wolfs white satin, though dont hear much about it now


----------



## steeve (Feb 28, 2011)

Of all the shampoos I've tried Zymol Clear is by far the best, it's PH neutral and leaves little marking should it dry before removal. Next best is Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild


----------

